# rb20det wiring diagram (engine)



## jnr_chin (Dec 7, 2004)

does anyone have the wiring diagram for the rb20det well labelled please send asap thanx alot


----------



## sMASH (Apr 24, 2005)

*also wanted*



jnr_chin said:


> does anyone have the wiring diagram for the rb20det well labelled please send asap thanx alot



also for the rb25 de, i would like that :thumbup:


----------



## sMASH (Apr 24, 2005)

*also wanted*



jnr_chin said:


> does anyone have the wiring diagram for the rb20det well labelled please send asap thanx alot



also for the rb25 de, i would like that :thumbup:


----------

